# Brake lights not working



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

Mtcruzeowner said:


> My tail lights do not work at all. I have lice nse plate light, turn signals and back up lights. However brake lights and tail lights are not coming on. Anyone else have this issue?


Check Brake Pedal Position Sensor wiring, perhaps it’s become disconnected.

More HERE.


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

Rivergoer said:


> Check Brake Pedal Position Sensor wiring, perhaps it’s become disconnected.
> 
> More HERE.


Did you watch that Uber ride assault?


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Mtcruzeowner said:


> I have lice nse plate light, turn signals and back up lights. However brake lights and tail lights are not coming on.


To have the brake and tail light fail, but still have turn and backup lights is odd. I'd think there's too many things in common for the group and nothing in common for the brake and tail lights. 

I would check the fuses in the dashboard. I think there's some commonality there. I think it's time to do some basic examination of of the wiring. Maybe someone did a bodge job on installing a trailer connector.


----------



## Mtcruzeowner (Oct 3, 2018)

[/QUOTE]
To have the brake and tail light fail, but still have turn and backup lights is odd. I'd think there's too many things in common for the group and nothing in common for the brake and tail lights. 

I would check the fuses in the dashboard. I think there's some commonality there. I think it's time to do some basic examination of of the wiring. Maybe someone did a bodge job on installing a trailer connector.[/QUOTE]
I did check all fuses and they aren't blown or anything, all good. I replaced the bulbs on the tail lights and brake lights


----------

